# Thankgiving



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

On this Thanksgiving eve I just wanted to wish everyone a great holiday. I am thankful for God and this country. I am thankful for the friends that I have made on this site....I hope to someday get to meet you. Enjoy the bounty that was helped made possible through many of our hands.

Best Regards, Mike


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Beautifully said Mike and to you and yours...and all on Haytalk have a safe and happy thanksgiving. MARTIN


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!Everyone be safe in your holiday travels.And don't eat to much!!

Cy


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving!!! Hope y'all have a great one!

Mike


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

I hope everyone has a safe and happy Thanksgiving, and may your better halves survive black friday.


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

Have a Happy Thanksgiving everyone


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

Thankful for so much here, have a safe Holiday farmer brothers and sisters.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving to all.
And wishes that every-ones wallet doesn't get too flat in the "Black Friday Attack"!!


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

LaneFarms said:


> I hope everyone has a safe and happy Thanksgiving, and may your better halves survive black friday.


Cowgirl just told me we needed feed for the pasture poodles ( horses ) and the feed mill opens at 8am tomorrow. It is 3 miles from town & that is to close to the stores so she will NOT go get the feed, I have to. I'm lucky she does not like to shop or even go to town.

scrapiron


----------

